# Need some encouragement



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Gents and Ladies

I could really use some encouragement. I have a wife and 4 kids. My wife refuses to read any news, information, safety information or anything related to the threats we face or what is happening globally. She says she doesn't want to know. She refuses to listen even when I tell her specific things rather than asking her to read. Likewise, I have 4 girls; two older teens and two under 7. My oldest suffers from anxiety stemming from long term hospitalization as a child. I can't talk with her about anything "scary" or in any way that triggers panic attacks. My second oldest is level headed, straight A's in high school. I have leveled with her on some of things we face as a society and country but she always shuts down out of fear. My little two are still scared of the dark :cupcake:

Every week, I stock up on food, supplies, replenish my ammo, inspect my equipment and even make regular recommendations to my family about staying safe at school, work and on the road. I primitive camp each year, solo obviously, to test and try some new things. Everyone in the family has an EDC bag, but no one carries it except me. They raid each others bags for the granola, pens, paper, pins, matches, etc. I have to replenish them each week. All I receive ridicule, complaints about spending too much on storable food, sometimes just silence, disbelief, laughter or scorn for sharing stuff that will "scare the girls". No one takes any of this seriously when it comes to prepping. Yet they consider me the leader in all other things such as advice, direction, counsel, discipline, etc.. They all seem to be living in denial. 

Here's where I need encouragement. I made a commitment to protect, preserve and defend my family and country (as per the Constitution) . That I will do. However it's hard to listen to negativity all the time. Today I suggested we take a tent camping trip just for a Friday-Saturday to a local State Park. It was unanimous NO. I am really struggling today to keep a sound mind. I just came in from cutting trees and found myself asking, why I do this, given my family refuses to help or even try to understand what and why I do it. I know if the SHTF tomorrow, I would be ready but I know the family would crumble in fear, anxiety and be clue-less in how to handle themselves. My greatest fear is that since they won't listen to me now, they won't during SHTF. And even if they do, they will be so unprepared, it won't really matter. In a TEOTWAWKI scenario, one person holding down the fort with 4 or 5 nay-sayers is not a formula for success. 

Please send me your prayers and encouragement to keep persevering. If you have any success stories of how you overcame nay-sayers or scared people, please share them. I really need it today.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do what you do. Set the example, and they will at least observe it. When the chips are down, they will at least know that the man of the house has a plan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some of the people that I admire most are the ones who have conviction with a smile on their face and a jaw set in stone. I'll say a prayer for you since you asked but I will also do what people have done to me over my life time when I was feeling down and sorry for myself....

I'd grab you by your shirt collar with one hand and poke you right in the chest with the other as I glare at you. 

Then I'd say in my "Dad" or "Boss" voice, "Buck the hell up Son and quit whining. You're better than that and these people depend on you even though they don't get it. So keep doing what your doing, if its right (and I believe it is) then you and yours will be lucky to have you around and will be rewarded for your preparation. And by the way, "Luck" is when Preparation meets Opportunity. So continue to be prepared because I assure you "opportunity" is on the freakin' horizon. Now wipe that little pouty frown off your damn face, pull back your shoulders and keep doing what's RIGHT! These people depend on you"



Thanks


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a suggestion, but try and find something prep related that each one is interested in. You have teen girls, and they generally enjoy shopping. Enlist one or both to help you "shop" for something. Don't be obvious at first. Start one out shopping for a jacket or something that you want them to have in shtf scenario. Cold weather gear, sleeping bags, back pack. Let them pick out what they want. Then, let them help pick out the items in the back pack or the next item. Teach them what each item does, or how it can help. EASE them in to it. 

Or, you could throw the main breaker for a few days, telling them that your house has some repair issue, and let them live on your preps. That might get them to understand the point.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Buy them a Cabelas gift card for every holiday. Birthday, Christmas, Anniversary. It sounds like you're being forceful. Yes you do what you do in preparing, ease into it. Drop hints. You already got a no for camping. Try cooking out in your back yard next with the whole family.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> My wife refuses to read any news, information, safety information or anything related to the threats we face or what is happening globally.
> She says she doesn't want to know.


She may be smarter than most of us. Do we face threats sure, but then when hasn't the world and mankind not faced them. The problem now is because of our news 24/7 and at the speed of light we are being bombarded and some of us our circuits are getting over loaded. And if you spend enough time on the internet you can really get warped. Cause most of it is hype to sell you something.

Common sense is the rule of day.
And you can't teach that, you either have it or you don't.
Don't force her, just quietly get prepared and let her do her thing. Most woman are 3 years ahead of us in maturity and if she's a strong woman (and a good one that's always important) when the time comes she'll be right by your side. If not you should have gotten out along time ago before having 4 kids.
And only you know whats up with that.

I darn near got trap some years back down in Texas with an emotional basket case thankfully she showed her hand early.
Suffice to say _adios muchacha._


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm with Slip and the others. Your doing right by your family and thats that. Keep it up and don't worry. Your conviction is admirable. We all get weak in the knees from time to time. Walk it off. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

You can't count on changing Them, but know you're doing your job; and that's all a man can do. And don't you see it as much better to have what's needed on hand than not, no matter how they feel about it? Focusing on what you Are getting done successfully is worth doing too.

You also might shift the focus from the 'big scaries' to the more mundane and highly likely scenarios that would make it nice to have preps. When people are in denial, many times it's because they fear the truth. Getting snowed in for a few days isn't hugely scary, but it does make some of those preps seem really handy. Getting stuck for hours behind a traffic accident would make it very nice to have a snack on hand; and a cranky car would be Much easier to deal with with a flashlight and a poncho. Not enough to scare someone enough to shut them down, but perhaps enough to help them see your point at least a bit.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This isn't help. But I can sympathize, my wife who was ok with the prepping before 
retiring 2 years ago has gone the same way as your wife. Being retired my purchases 
have slowed by I continue to add food to the "pantry". I think it is old fashioned denial. 
If I don't see or hear about it, it's not going to happen. It's frustrating, but what you 
going to do. I hope some of the other wives here, can give you some real help.
Good luck.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you think back several hundred years, many people came here from across the pond, and very few of them were prepared for or understanding what they were facing: yet they made it.

Women are susceptible to wanting not to bear bad news, . . . but when the chips are down, . . . they stiffen up. Hang in there, you should be OK.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Apparently the wife and the kids will be a big liability and not last long anyway, without you. How long will "you" last trying to defend and provide for the lot by yourself. I know it's family and that's a hard/cold thing to turn your back on and walk away from. But if you just can't get through to them you need to be prepared to take care of number "ONE".


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stick to your plan! I think most of us at some point face resistance to what we are doing! My daughter thinks I'm crazy and once a month I get
the " do we really need all that" question from my wife. I see with pretty good clarity what is coming and they don't (yet).

Once in awhile I get it elsewhere too! I was at a large store a few months ago and they had gallon jugs of filtered water cheap so I filled my cart with them and I got questions at checkout
from the folks behind me. Is there some sort of emergency or water outage and just the way she asked kinda aggravated me and I flat out said "I'm a crazy prepper and I hoard water for the coming days."
The look on their face was priceless! I could have told them I had 3 different diseases and they would have backed away from talking to me slower. I gave them something to talk about maybe?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with what some others have said. Ease them into it. Don't talk about a global economic recession that leaves us all like "Mad Max" survivor, but ask them what they would do if a thunderstorm knocked out the power for a few days. That scenario is probably a lot more likely than many SHTF scenario's. Continue to step up and be the man of your house. No one said doing the right thing was easy. You know what's right keep it up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Point out the disaster in Texas. See shit does happen, and we need to be prepared.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tell them you are all going out for family night to the movies. Then take them to see San Andreas ( the disaster movie starring Dwayne the Rock Johnson that looks horrible). After the movie, maybe over ice cream, casually mention the disaster in the movie. Ask what they would do if in that situation. But whatever you do make it sound like casual conversation. Hopefully it will get them thinking.

I wish you the best of luck. You're in a tough position.


----------



## MikeUnderwood (May 20, 2015)

Kids are just like that man. If their folks are into something, chances are pretty good they'll be against it. I know I was that way when I was a kid, and I missed out on a lot of good lessons, just because I wasn't paying attention. "When am I ever going to need to build a fire?" Or "Why would I need to know how to dress a deer, I can get meat from the store." Yeah, I've learned them since, but, in retrospect, it would have been a lot more fun and fulfilling to have learned it from my dad. As for your wife, I don't know what to tell you there. Mine is the same way. She thinks it's crazy to worry about disasters, and that she'll always be able to pick up what she needs at Target. It can be infuriating, but just hang in there. You're doing good work, and if it ever does go down, you'll be able to stand tall while other men bow and break under the indignity of theft, or, even worse, relying on the government to take care of them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stay on course. You prepare the way you think you should for your family. They need only know that you are doing what is right for them. When, and if, the time comes you will be in a position to protect them. Prepare on your own. You can't make people listen who don't want to hear.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You need to be the silent sentinel for them. Carry the burden of prepping and staying informed.

Anything you need to do together (like archery training) make if fun and recreational - not prepping related at all.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the opposite problem. My husband is pretty much in denial about anything "preppy" as he calls it. He says he would rather just die and go to heaven. I tell him the choice may not be that easy. My kids are adults and my son is pretty much on board. My daughter knows that this stuff is true but doesn't want to talk about it because it scares her. She is an adult but it gives her anxiety. Both of the kids, however, always carry their Get-Home bags in their cars. Now we have a grand baby in the family. I hope to make prepping activities a game with him. I really feel strongly about talking too much about TEOTWAWKI stuff with kids, as they can just get scared, paranoid, and lose hope for the future. Keep the SHTF stuff to us adults who can take it on, but just do camping stuff with the kids. (My anxious daughter is the one who loves doing map/compass work - no prepping talk, just having fun in the woods and teaching her a survival skill at the same time.)
Dad, I think your daughters are picking up on your wife's attitude. Don't try to get them involved in prepping for prepping;s sake. They will never understand that. Just reassure them that you are doing everything you can to protect them and keep them secure because you love them. Tell them that you will always defend them and that they can always depend on you. You will always be there for them and that they are safe with you. THAT is what a woman wants to hear - that her man has her back, will defend her with his life, and lives to keep her safe. She doesn't need to know the details of disaster scenarios. You are trying too hard and driving her away in the process. If she is scared, the girls will be, too. They need to know that Dad and Hubby is a strong provider and defender. That is enough.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

this is a tough one. so your family does not believe in preparedness, they dont like the outdoors and they get scared easily to the point they get sick right? If I was in your situation I would continue to prep and I would talk to them about its importance. then I would start creating little scenarios in your home. I would turn the electricity off one night and let them experience the dark. start during the day so their cell phones would run out of battery. try during warm weather then next time during cold weather. they may get scared but im sure your presence during the crisis well get them through. once they experience this once the next time will be easier and better. just make sure you dont let them know that you created the incident or else you wont get cooperation.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am in the same boat with you sir. 
My mother thinks im insane

My 7 year old brother, everytime I buy a prep he says "You don't need that, you're just wasting your money. nothing bad is going to happen."

My 15 year old brother, just goes, "oh cool". and plays his video games

Girlfriend refuses to read articles or listen to what I have to say, she thought I was crazy until she caught me on this forum a few nights ago, she was surprised to see that so many people are like us. 

I hope that my unborn child can get in line with this. If he is like me in anyway he will. I wish you the best of luck. I'm still trying to figure out how to get my family on board.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> ... Tell them that you will always defend them and that they can always depend on you. You will always be there for them and that they are safe with you. THAT is what a woman wants to hear - that her man has her back, will defend her with his life, and lives to keep her safe. She doesn't need to know the details of disaster scenarios. You are trying too hard and driving her away in the process. If she is scared, the girls will be, too. They need to know that Dad and Hubby is a strong provider and defender. That is enough.


While I agree with most of what you say, I worry about the idea that since my wife is in denial and won't hear of anything I talk about (probably due to fear) she obviously has no idea of what to do if I'm not home. As a prepper, I run hundreds or even thousands of scenarios thru my head and come up with ideas of how I would react. Except for being able to use her firearm, I fear she would go catatonic or freak out some other way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Many of us have dealt with this before. An unsupportive spouse is difficult to manage. My wife didn't understand why I wanted to start keeping extra food, stacking extra water, carrying a bag wherever I go, and many other activities she deemed odd.
However, as each thing presented itself as "oh thank goodness" moments, she came around quickly.
We had a winter storm blow through one year(doesn't take much to call it a winter storm in Texas), and we were isolated to the house for a few days.
She started panicking about how she was going to get food for the kids, and what would happen if the power was out for a long time.
I calmly took her hand and lead her into the room I'd been stocking things in. She saw food, water, toilet paper, soap, a propane stove, and various other items just sitting there waiting to be chosen. She sighed a breath of relief. She took what she wanted to prepare lunch, and NEVER questioned it again.
Every time a child gets a scraped knee, a kicked shin(soccer), or a paper cut, and daddy has all the necessary items to handle them in his bag, she breathes another sigh. She's even come to expect that I have certain items.
After realizing how fragile her world was, that just one little storm almost meant tragedy, she started to expand her horizons. She now pays a little attention to politics, and *some* world news. It took time. Honestly, it took almost 3 years from the time I started for her to come around.

It will take time with your family too.
We live in a world of bubbles. We travel from bubble to bubble(work, home, grocery store, etc) and willfully choose to ignore what happens outside that thin lining. It's a coping mechanism for most. Reality is harsh and cruel, and we don't like to face such things, so we establish barriers to avoid it.
Sadly, the barriers are fictional. When reality wants in, it storms through like an elephant stampede. This is why most folks don't know how to deal with hardships. When bad things happen, most clam up and try to distance themselves. We've conditioned ourselves to be passive, and take for granted the delicate system around us.
You, as a father and a husband, are duty bound to ensure your family stays safe. You must teach them to be independent. You must teach them to be cautious. It isn't easy to do if you are faced with doing it alone.
Don't be forceful. Do what you know is right, even when others disagree. One day they will understand. Trust me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sure the wife knows what's happening, she would just rather not think about it. When the time comes, she'll do what she must to provide for the kids and protect them. 

Get them involved without it being all business and scary, make it a game. camping activities in the back yard without actually camping (or camp in the back yard, my grandchildren love it). fire starting (cooking outside, include everyone in recipe ideas), building forts (shelters), hunting/survival (yard wars with foam dart guns). Not sure how to include trapping. If you allow the teen girls to date, invite their boyfriends for the 'outside the tent activities', that may get the girls interested. Go on short hikes and try to identify plants and critters, take binoculars. Make it a picnic. 

Is wife against fire safety? Make plans and hold some fire drills. Bugging out becomes evacuation due to flooding, forest fire, chemical spill, etc. 
Is she against saving money on the grocery bill? Start a garden (include flowers) and get (strongly encourage) everyone to help working it. 

Find a way to make a game out of moving to the safe room. If you have a heavy storm, 'camp out' in the safe room and eat only 'cold' ready to eat foods. Tell stories around an electric (battery) lantern. 

Does your family enjoy/watch zombie stuff? Have a zombie invasion and move to the safe room, foam darts at the ready! 

You continue to do the real preps until they start to come around to reality. The little ones will probably enjoy 'helping daddy' do things around the house, let them; even if they slow you down and get things wrong occasionally (it's a learning experience).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DadofTheFamily,
Give us an update please. Were any suggestions helpful? 
Thanks



DadofTheFamily said:


> Gents and Ladies
> 
> I could really use some encouragement. I have a wife and 4 kids. My wife refuses to read any news, information, safety information or anything related to the threats we face or what is happening globally. She says she doesn't want to know. She refuses to listen even when I tell her specific things rather than asking her to read. Likewise, I have 4 girls; two older teens and two under 7. My oldest suffers from anxiety stemming from long term hospitalization as a child. I can't talk with her about anything "scary" or in any way that triggers panic attacks. My second oldest is level headed, straight A's in high school. I have leveled with her on some of things we face as a society and country but she always shuts down out of fear. My little two are still scared of the dark :cupcake:
> 
> ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I post this not just for the OP but for anybody facing a similar situation.

I turned off my TV years ago, and I pretty much ignore all outside news.

Everybody seems so worried about everything, and my wife and I just sell "hell with it" because whatever happens, happens. 

We decided to do our own thing, concentrate on learning new skills and new ideas... and free ourselves from the troubles of the world.

I accepted the following: 

There are three zones: The circle of influence, the circle of concern and everything else.

I can directly affect things in my circle of influence. This zone is something that I can personally change, like planting a garden or talking with friends about concerns or saving money or work & other similar "hands on" things. I can educate and offer education to my family and friends.

My circle of concern are things that are around me that directly affect me, but that are out of my control. The weather comes to mind. I pay attention to it and adjust my circle of influence to meet the issues raised in my circle of concern. Even things like laws can be in my circle of concern, because they might cause me to have to adjust my life... but I am only talking about ENACTED laws.

Everything else is just that... things that, since I am not a millionaire oligarch, I have zero control over. Politics. World events. Mass media. The list is endless.

I have an opinion on that stuff, but it is meaningless since we live in a neo-fascist state, where power comes only from money. I don't have money, so I don't have power.

SO... how does this help your situation?

If you take this approach, what this means is to start living your life free of mass media. Your wife doesn't want to hear the news? OK, turn it off. It won't do you one darned bit of harm. LISTEN to what she wants, and figure out a way to give that to her but to do so in a manner that moves her towards what YOU want. 

They don't want to go camping? SO... figure out another way to get them outdoors. If you can get them outdoors in a fun, comfortable way it can start building a love for it.

Here's something to try (just one of many things you could)... find your local astronomy club, and find out when they have star parties. People love looking at the stars, and it gets you and yours out of the house, out of doors, at night, in a non-scary situation... see if you can develop a love for the stars, which can best be seen away from the city, and at night... see where I am going with this? The added benefit is that stargazing IS fun in it's own right. 

Just some grist for your mental mill.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I am in the same boat with you sir.
> My mother thinks im insane
> 
> My 7 year old brother, everytime I buy a prep he says "You don't need that, you're just wasting your money. nothing bad is going to happen."
> ...


Was this the same *ahem* "woman" that you brought to our attention the other day?
I guess it's good that you're still amicable toward one another, since you now share a life.
However, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you *just* determine she was actually pregnant?
A bit too soon to be assuming it's a boy, yeah?
Even a girl can be on board with this. My 7 year old daughter has her own bug out bag, and grabs it every time there is a tornado threat. She isn't scared of storms now because she has that "security net" to hold on to. It comforts her.

To that point, your siblings can be brought on board by taking them to pick and choose their own bug out bag, and contents.
Just call it a "camping bag" or something. They don't need to know what it's really for until the time comes.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Stop trying to prep them, they don't care.*

[SUP]Stop what you are doing, and prep your own bag, let the others use theirs up. When everybody starts looking for granola, toss them a box. 
Heck, if they want that give it to them. Keep boxes around the house, and stock up on whatever else they want. Just don't put it in a prep bag, just leave it available.
They don't want to be prepped, and you are wearing yourself down by what you are doing.

Continue to go on camping trips by yourself, you may come back relaxed. You can't change them, but they can change you. And you will give up.

[/SUP]


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Gents and Ladies
> 
> I could really use some encouragement. I have a wife and 4 kids. My wife refuses to read any news, information, safety information or anything related to the threats we face or what is happening globally. She says she doesn't want to know. She refuses to listen even when I tell her specific things rather than asking her to read. Likewise, I have 4 girls; two older teens and two under 7. My oldest suffers from anxiety stemming from long term hospitalization as a child. I can't talk with her about anything "scary" or in any way that triggers panic attacks. My second oldest is level headed, straight A's in high school. I have leveled with her on some of things we face as a society and country but she always shuts down out of fear. My little two are still scared of the dark :cupcake:
> 
> ...


We never had children living at home when we started SERIOUSLY prepping back in 2008. My wife was on board from day one, which made it easy for both of us.

My suggestion to you would be to cease from trying to get the rest of your family on board, and continue doing what YOU are doing.

You don't need the validation of your wife and children to do what is the right thing to do. To continue with your prepping plans, despite resistance from the rest of your family, is very commendable. It would be much easier to throw in the towel and live your life with your head in the sand.

It would be nice to have your family in "prepping mode", but when the smoke clears, it will be YOU, as the man of the house, who will have provided your family with the food, water, shelter, and protection that will be needed.

Just go about doing what you are doing, on the down-low. Your payback will come WTSHTF, and your family survives the aftermath.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I apologize for the delay of thanking each and everyone of you. Your input and comments were very helpful. When I wrote the post I was truly struggling. You all helped me gain perspective so thank God and thank you! I did have a break-through yesterday when my wife, who has been pushing to move closer to an urban area said to me, "based on what I've been seeing on the news, I think it's best we stay here" . Mind you, I live in a rural area 100 miles from the nearest truly urban area. This encouraged me. One less thing to deal with.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> I apologize for the delay of thanking each and everyone of you. Your input and comments were very helpful. When I wrote the post I was truly struggling. You all helped me gain perspective so thank God and thank you! I did have a break-through yesterday when my wife, who has been pushing to move closer to an urban area said to me, "based on what I've been seeing on the news, I think it's best we stay here" . Mind you, I live in a rural area 100 miles from the nearest truly urban area. This encouraged me. One less thing to deal with.


That's a great start!
She recognized a possible threat to safety, and made an informed decision. Don't patronize her over it,(they hate that) but make sure she knows you agree.
Baby steps, my friend. Baby steps.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I post this not just for the OP but for anybody facing a similar situation.
> 
> I turned off my TV years ago, and I pretty much ignore all outside news.
> 
> ...


Excellent!

But I am not quite following you on one point. In regards to this sentence; "I have an opinion on that stuff, but it is meaningless since we live in a neo-fascist state, where power comes only from money. I don't have money, so I don't have power."

I'd like to think us common men have more power than we think. Certainly in the "Circle of Influence" and mostly in the "Circle of Concern". We do have power.

I'm not smart enough to understand the word neo-fascist state, or at least the definition of fascist with the prefix neo on it. Not trying to be a smarty pants, because I understand and agree with most of what you wrote Salty. Its just that one sentence that I'm furrowing my brow trying to get. Thanks


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

A true fascist state, national socialism, is where the government seizes control of the money, the big corporations, nationalizing them... and maintains control over the power structure in the state. Everybody always thinks of Hitler when they thing fascism, but there have been LOTS of fascist governments over the last century. In fact, the US has overthrown several democratically elected governments and installed fascists in their place (example, the Shah of Iran was installed after we ousted Iran's democratically elected SECULAR government that was not filled with Muslim extremists). 

What we have is a neo-fascist state, where it's just the opposite. Big corporations, oligarchs in the private sector and big money (the privately-owned Federal Reserve) own the government, they determine who will lead the country and shape all the political policy. 

People can rise to power, but they have to join the overall oligarchy to do so... for example, Bill Gates can make a difference, because he has enough money to buy his way into the power base.

I cannot make a difference, because I don't have money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A true fascist state, national socialism, is where the government seizes control of the money, the big corporations, nationalizing them... and maintains control over the power structure in the state. Everybody always thinks of Hitler when they thing fascism, but there have been LOTS of fascist governments over the last century. In fact, the US has overthrown several democratically elected governments and installed fascists in their place (example, the Shah of Iran was installed after we ousted Iran's democratically elected SECULAR government that was not filled with Muslim extremists).
> 
> What we have is a neo-fascist state, where it's just the opposite. Big corporations, oligarchs in the private sector and big money (the privately-owned Federal Reserve) own the government, they determine who will lead the country and shape all the political policy.
> 
> ...


I'll take a handful of men with conviction and principle over a thousand wealthy ideologues.
And I'll win...
Greatness and power do not come from money. That's a fancy veil they've thrown over you.
Look past it. Their world is fiction, and the people are its foundation. We need only shake a little, and it all comes crashing down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn you Salty and Kauboy,

Now I've got to actually *think* about the last two posts instead of just slingin' from the hip.

(Slippy shakes his head as he walks away to ponder...."intellectual's with guns really piss me off"....)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'll take a handful of men with conviction and principle over a thousand wealthy ideologues.
> And I'll win...
> Greatness and power do not come from money. That's a fancy veil they've thrown over you.
> Look past it. Their world is fiction, and the people are its foundation. We need only shake a little, and it all comes crashing down.


So do it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So do it.


Join me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The government has power because it says it is. And the pen is mightier than the sword because the guy with the pen said so.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got lost in the forest of intellectual astuteness on that thread. For whoever has the Little Birde who has decided against moving closer to da hood..Praise the Lord! If I keep on seeing too many extra Obummer Supporters around here we might just move back to Podunk. Not the right name but a 10k town about a hundred miles away. Living in hick towns just aint convenient sometimes. Everybody keeps the nose in a persons bizness and then the Church of Christ folks show up wanting to play dominoes and stuff. It used to drive me crazy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> ...and then the Church of Christ folks show up wanting to play dominoes and stuff. It used to drive me crazy.


I rese... I say, I resemble that remark.
But I'm more partial to our pot luck dinners. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..up in Wilbarger County they Church of Christ folks were heavy into Forty Two. Now it could really get confusing when a person jumps over to hang with the Lutherans for a while...since they like a game called 88 which takes two boxes of rocks and 8 folks place at once. I had a nice old widder lady nearly slap me out of my chair for playing the wrong rock one time. Course they normally get a person so chilled out on the brewskis..its hard to concentrate sometimes. They get real wine for communion too...lol. We love them all.


----------

